# Lab and Demasoni compatibility



## spletsto (Nov 16, 2010)

Hi,

I have a 36 gal tank with a lot of hiding spaces on each side of the tank and a nice open space in the middle. I was thinking of getting one yellow lab and a pseudotrophus demasoni. Should I actually get two yellow labs so the demasoni can't just pick on the lone yellow guy? Any advice? I've read labs and demasoni are compatible for the most part.

Thanks!!


----------



## spletsto (Nov 16, 2010)

Oh and both males.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I doubt anyone has tried this to know the answer. Fish kept as singles behave differently than fish kept in mixed gender groups.

If I really wanted to try this, I would maybe do 5 males...but not two of any species. And maybe try to stick to the dwarf size. Polit? Rusty? Melanochromis cyaneorhabdos (Maingano)?


----------



## DLLN (Sep 23, 2009)

36 Gallon might be too small for yellows to begin with.

Personally my demasoni don't even seem to pay attention to my labs, thats in a 70 gal tho.


----------



## punman (Oct 24, 2003)

You'd need more demasoni than labs. Three labs might work fine, but three demasoni not. I have found better luck with 9+


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Seems small even for one of each, which in itself doesn't seem 'right'.
It would probably work, but I doubt they'd be happy fish.
36 gallon, is it a bowfront 30"L?


----------



## Shank (Jan 21, 2011)

Hi guys, I recently upgraded from a 29G to a 60G to provide more space for my aquatic buddies, besides the algae bloom I'm dealing with at the moment everyone seems pretty happy.
On the topic of Demasoni/Lab compatability I initially purchased 3 demasoni for my tank, unfortunately 2 passed away due to being bullied by one of the leleupi I added shortly after... This leleupi was the victim of inexperience sadly during an unfortunate incident while cleaning the substrate (different tangent which I'll go into later, lets just say I learned my lesson...)
Long story short, I have one demasoni who has been doing strong for some time now, and did not have any issues when I added a pair of Labs (M&F) other than the occasional chase around the tank. Like most other people I'd say as long as there isn't a sole victim of aggression you should be ok, just be careful, as I'm sure you know tanks get crowded before you know it if you aren't careful!


----------



## the blur (Oct 4, 2010)

I have 6 and 6. it works well in a 30.


----------

